

Import Blogger Posts to Tumblr - jonnytran
http://terrymhung.com/jtran/tumblr/import-blogger-to-tumblr.php

======
justindz
I just sent a mail to Tumblr support yesterday asking if there was a way to do
this without having to export all my Blogger content and write a custom loader
script against the API. Of course, they said they don't have such a tool.

I love you both. Srsly.

~~~
ryancox
A couple suggestions for importing:

1) I would recommend creating a scratch account to test the import with. You
can always nuke that account and retry the import process.

2) You will want to include more fields than the sample does. Definitely date.
Maybe things like tags; though their tag support for reading is pretty limited
at present.

~~~
jonnytran
Good idea. It imports tags/labels. But perhaps I'll add tagging everything
that was imported w/ something new.

------
ryancox
FWIW: I've also recently ported to Tumblr. The Python code I cooked up for the
import grew into:

<http://code.google.com/p/python-tumblr/>

~~~
jonnytran
Cool. Yours looks more like something with long-term developer value. Mine was
just a quick tool designed to be used once by people who don't want to code.

